# "Brilliant" Trump drives up health care costs (again)!



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

It is now being reported that our "brilliant" President is manipulating the health insurance markets again and driving up health care costs for everyone.  Remember the good old days when Republicans used to speak AGAINST government intrusion into the markets?!?!?  Well, those days are long gone.  Now....to the new brand of Republican....the government SHOULD manipulate the markets and drive up costs in health care (or in other industries by imposing tariffs). 

It is impossible to tell what Republicans stand for anymore because it changes with the weather.  All they need is a megalomaniac to tell them what to think....flippin' cowards.
Trump admin temporarily halting some payments under Obamacare program  - CNNPolitics

Oh yeah, let's not forget that under Republican control...they INCREASED the budget deficit to $1 trillion just to give the people who crashed the economy in 2008 a huge windfall of cash through the tax code.  More "winning"???


----------



## sparky (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> It is now being reported that our "brilliant" President is manipulating the health insurance markets again and driving up health care costs for everyone.  Remember the good old days when Republicans used to speak AGAINST government intrusion into the markets?!?!?  Well, those days are long gone.  Now....to the new brand of Republican....the government SHOULD manipulate the markets and drive up costs in health care (or in other industries by imposing tariffs).
> 
> It is impossible to tell what Republicans stand for anymore because it changes with the weather.  All they need is a megalomaniac to tell them what to think....flippin' cowards.
> Trump admin temporarily halting some payments under Obamacare program  - CNNPolitics
> ...


/-----/  It was a court order, you dingbat.  Did you bother to read the article past the headline?
The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS), the agency that oversees the program, cited a recent federal court decision that found the formula for calculating the risk adjustment payments to be flawed. *In a March 2018 ruling out of New Mexico, US District Court Judge Thomas Browning that the methodology used by the federal government was "arbitrary and capricious" and remanded it back to the agency,* according to Lexis Legal News.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > It is now being reported that our "brilliant" President is manipulating the health insurance markets again and driving up health care costs for everyone.  Remember the good old days when Republicans used to speak AGAINST government intrusion into the markets?!?!?  Well, those days are long gone.  Now....to the new brand of Republican....the government SHOULD manipulate the markets and drive up costs in health care (or in other industries by imposing tariffs).
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

Pres. Trump knows what is best for us and the country.

All true patriotic Americans need to support him.   ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2018)

High healthcare costs makes America great


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> High healthcare costs makes America great


/----/ Yes, that was Obama's philosophy.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> High healthcare costs makes America great


That is what Democrats and liberals believe.   ....


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Try again sunshine....it was the ADMINISTRATION'S decision to suspend payments.  They COULD (if their interest was to stabilize markets) continue those payments until resolved.  

By they way, since when has the Trump Administration listened to the courts?  That's a real knee slapper.

So...to be clear.....TRUMP is the reason health care costs are going up.  Started last year when he decided not to subsidize the HI market and is continuing now.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > High healthcare costs makes America great
> ...


You don't "get" health insurance....do you?  Not sure how getting more people involved in risk pools increases health care costs?????

By the way, based on your posts.....you're one of those who gives Trump credit for the economy, right?!  Even though he hasn't done jackdiddlysquat for it (other than ride the wave started by Obama).  I'd LOVE to hear how giving the people who crashed the economy 10 years ago a windfall of cash was great for the economy?!?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ Ask Obozo. He created the policy that the courts struck down.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Pres. Trump knows what is best for us and the country.
> 
> All true patriotic Americans need to support him.   ...


Sorry chief, a true patriot uses their brain and doesn't just go with the flow because that's what their cult leader tells them to believe.  You should try it....it is invigorating!


----------



## Penelope (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > High healthcare costs makes America great
> ...



No this is what Trump believes and most of the GOP. What is he doing with the money, oh his wallet is growing fatter and fatter.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


RIght...the policy that insured over 30 million more Americans and was driving health care costs down.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Frank the Tank said:


> It is now being reported that our "brilliant" President is manipulating the health insurance markets again and driving up health care costs for everyone.  Remember the good old days when Republicans used to speak AGAINST government intrusion into the markets?!?!?  Well, those days are long gone.  Now....to the new brand of Republican....the government SHOULD manipulate the markets and drive up costs in health care (or in other industries by imposing tariffs).
> 
> It is impossible to tell what Republicans stand for anymore because it changes with the weather.  All they need is a megalomaniac to tell them what to think....flippin' cowards.
> Trump admin temporarily halting some payments under Obamacare program  - CNNPolitics
> ...



Going up for everyone.  What is the GOP and Trumps plan, if you are lying on the side of the road, we will haul you to the dump.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Sorry chief, a true patriot uses their brain and doesn't just go with the flow because that's what their cult leader tells them to believe.


I totally agree with you!!   ....    

That's why I didn't join the Democrat cult and vote for their deity Obama or crooked Hillary.  ...


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry chief, a true patriot uses their brain and doesn't just go with the flow because that's what their cult leader tells them to believe.
> ...


You might be convincing if you didn't speak in just platitudes.

Tell you what son.....let's try something.  Give a REAL response (using logic and reason) on any of the following:

1)Trump's manipulation of the markets is causing health insurance rates to go up...that's what the insurers are saying.
2)Trump's tax policy gave the people who crashed the economy 10 years ago a gigantic tax cut (including himself, by the way)
3)Trump INCREASED the budget deficit after Barack Obama reduced it.

Pick one sunshine....let's see what you have.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 8, 2018)

One day it will hit all, a medical diagnoses which will change your life. It doesn't matter if you are a con or a democrat or whatever. It doesn't matter what age you are, healthy one day and not the next.  You might be able to continue work, or work part-time or not at all.  Tell me what are you going to do if not old enough for Medicare, which they are working on destroying as well?


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry chief, a true patriot uses their brain and doesn't just go with the flow because that's what their cult leader tells them to believe.
> ...


By the way....NOTHING Is more funny than a nitwit supporting Trump (a guy who has been convicted of fraud and caught lying about every subject under the sun) who STILL uses the adjective "crooked" when talking about Hillary Clinton.

HILARIOUS!


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> One day it will hit all, a medical diagnoses which will change your life. It doesn't matter if you are a con or a democrat or whatever. It doesn't matter what age you are, healthy one day and not the next.  You might be able to continue work, or work part-time or not at all.  Tell me what are you going to do if not old enough for Medicare, which they are working on destroying as well?



all disabled usa citizens are eligible for either medicare or Medicaid.    Are you STILL claiming to be a health care worker?


----------



## sparky (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Pres. Trump knows what is best for us and the country.
> 
> All true patriotic Americans need to support him.   ...


Nope, he is not a dictator and is held to the will of the people.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Try again sunshine....it was the ADMINISTRATION'S decision to suspend payments.  They COULD (if their interest was to stabilize markets) continue those payments until resolved.
> 
> By they way, since when has the Trump Administration listened to the courts?  That's a real knee slapper.
> 
> So...to be clear.....TRUMP is the reason health care costs are going up.  Started last year when he decided not to subsidize the HI market and is continuing now.


/-----/ *"By they way, since when has the Trump Administration listened to the courts? That's a real knee slapper."*  Everytime a court put a stay on his EOs. Try and follow the news Tinkerbell.  Now provide proof that the administration IGNORED a court order.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

sparky said:


>


/----/ Does the term PROPOSAL confuse you?  Nothing has been passed, it's a proposal subject to change.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Naturally Trump would propose something that he doesn't want?!?!  That might be the dumbest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Try again sunshine....it was the ADMINISTRATION'S decision to suspend payments.  They COULD (if their interest was to stabilize markets) continue those payments until resolved.
> ...


Gee, that was difficult.  It took me all of 8 seconds to find.
Trump ignores court ruling that he can’t block critics on Twitter: “President thinks he’s above the law”


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Try again sunshine....it was the ADMINISTRATION'S decision to suspend payments.  They COULD (if their interest was to stabilize markets) continue those payments until resolved.
> ...


By the way.....do YOU support Trump writing himself and the people who crashed the economy 10 years ago a gigantic tax cut....and INCREASING the budget deficit to do so?!  Or, are you one of those Republicans who only care about what your cult leader tells you to care about?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, he is not a dictator and is held to the will of the people.


And??   ....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Trump (a guy who has been convicted of fraud.....


When and where did this "conviction" take place??   ....


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


/-----/ I need some time to unravel your confaluted strawman argument. Stay tuned.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 8, 2018)

When informed he was driving up the cost of healthcare for poor Americans, Trump declared........WINNING!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Oh, God...you're one of those idiots that think Obama's responsible for the economy growing at the rate it is now?  Tell me something, Frank?  How many times did the Fed raise interest rates from the time Barack Obama was elected until the time Donald Trump was elected?  How many times have they raised them since?  You can say what you want about Trump being "heartless" because he won't subsidize your health insurance but it's not even debatable at this point that he's done far better with the economy than Barry did!


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


/----/ And it took me all of 7 seconds to find where he did comply: The appeal to the Second U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals on Tuesday came as Trump complied with last month’s ruling by unblocking seven Twitter users who had sued, their lawyers said.
Trump appeals ruling to unblock Twitter critics


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


I don't think you get what "strawman" means.....


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


/----/ Sure I do.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


How?!?!  What has he done?  

Silly argument......look at what they started with when they took office.  Obama started with 800,000 jobs being lost per month, a $1.6 trillion deficit, and unemployment moving to over 10%.....that, by the way, was the result of the POTUS before him.  Trump, took an economy that was already growing for 6 straight years and sat on it.  Then, he INCREASED the budget deficit to give himself a tax cut.

Yeah.....he sure has done a great job?!?!?  Plus, the moron has INCREASED insurance rates for everyone.  Has nothing to do with being heartless....has everything to do with good, sound policy.  Good sound policy is everything Trump is against.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


OK?  So your argument is to not deal with the issues I put forth....just call it a stawman and call it a day.  Cowardly as ****, but, nonsensical.  

Ah well, the POTUS uses "fake news" as an argument, why can't you.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 8, 2018)

I knew you would start bawling for obamacare soon enough.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Prove it is not.  The Obama economic recovery is rolling but not as well under Trump.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Trump (a guy who has been convicted of fraud.....
> ...


Good Christ.........are you serious?!?!  You do realize the google machine can help you here?~!?!
The Many Scandals of Donald Trump: A Cheat Sheet

For fun, they go into the multiple times Trump Industries screwed creditors and went bankrupt.  What a stand up guy?!?!?!?


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> I knew you would start bawling for obamacare soon enough.


Oh....you don't have health care?!?!?  Figures......just another sad sack sucking off the teat of the system. 

Don't worry sunshine...we got you covered.  Default on your health care bills....we'll cover it.  Mommy must be proud!


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> ]
> Good Christ.........are you serious?!?!  You do realize the google machine can help you here?~!?!
> The Many Scandals of Donald Trump: A Cheat Sheet
> For fun, they go into the multiple times Trump Industries screwed creditors and went bankrupt.  What a stand up guy?!?!?!?


None of those court rulings resulted in a "conviction" as you claim.

Try again......


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


Not so much.....tell you what, google Trump University.....see what comes up.  Have fun!

STILL would love to hear why you support Trump increasing the budget deficit to write himself and the people who caused the financial crisis 10 years ago billions in tax cuts.

True story.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Not so much.....tell you what, google Trump University.....see what comes up.


I did......there was No "conviction".    .....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 8, 2018)

There was an admission of damages done and a settlement of $25000000.

Yeah, Donnie is a crook, and, yes, he is driving up health care costs.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Not so much.....tell you what, google Trump University.....see what comes up.
> ...


Liar, liar, pants on fire.  Good God you're pathetic.  (sigh)
$25 million settlement finalized in Trump University lawsuit - CNNPolitics

Let me guess....you're going to ignore tax cut question.  How 'yella' of you!


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > I knew you would start bawling for obamacare soon enough.
> ...


I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Not so much.....tell you what, google Trump University.....see what comes up.
> ...


By the way goober......tell me why Trump refused to release his tax returns?  Gee....you wouldn't think because he was hiding something, do you?


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Ecocertifmrl said:
> ...


Of course you don't......the perfect dodge.  That's Trumpism at its finest.....when in doubt; DENY, DENY, DENY.

If you DO have health insurance and are willing to allow Trump to drive up your rates for political purposes.......sad how little you understand about how the system works.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



Sat on it?  Donald Trump has done two very important things with the economy.  He's slashed regulations to make it easier for businesses to operate and he's cut taxes to put more money into the Private Sector.  Barack Obama did the exact opposite of that and it's why he oversaw the worst recovery from a recession in modern economic history!

Obama's economy was bad but it would have gotten worse if the Democrats hadn't lost the mid terms back in 2010.  They had Cap & Trade legislation cued up as their next thing to be pushed through something that would have raised energy costs across the board for businesses in the US! 

As for what Barry started with?  He started with TARP already in place thanks to the work of George W. Bush!  That was what stabilized the financial institutions and was the number one thing that kept us from going into a full blown depression!  Obama managed to spend almost a trillion dollars in stimulus and create so few jobs they had to start using "Jobs created or saved" to hide how few jobs they actually created!  If the energy boom that fracking created (something that Obama opposed!) hadn't taken place his economic numbers would have been off the charts bad! 

You keep telling yourself how good Obama was with the economy, Frank...and I'll keep laughing at you!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



You wanted to know what a "straw man" looks like, Frank?  It looks like THAT post!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



Do you not grasp the difference between a conviction and a settlement, Frank?  You're not the sharpest tool in the shed...are you?


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Do you not grasp the difference between a conviction and a settlement, Frank?  You're not the sharpest tool in the shed...are you?


 I was hoping the tard would figure it out by himself without me telling him.

But he never did catch on.  ....      ..


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


RIGHT!  Lord knows businesses settle all the time because they're going to win a lawsuit?!?!  Good God that's stupid....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



  They settle because it's cheaper you dipshit.
The wife see's it all the time. A black screams racism in the work place and they give her a months pay and tell her to hit the door.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife see's it all the time. A black screams racism in the work place and they give her a months pay and tell her to hit the door.


It's called the Negro Lottery.

Scream "racism" and collect the winnings.  ....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife see's it all the time. A black screams racism in the work place and they give her a months pay and tell her to hit the door.
> ...



  You'd be amazed at how many times this has happened with my wife's employees.
  Even had one embezzle a half million bucks.
Bitch only got two years at club fed.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...





Oldstyle said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


HA!  Bush passed the first part of TARP on three sheets of paper!  There was NOTHING in the Bush version of TARP that required repayment from the banks.  That repayment from the banks was 100% thanks to the second installment of TARP that was negotiated by the Obama Administration.  So....you're full of **** on that one.

Second, regarding the Obama era recovery.....the stable Obama recovery (yes, that includes the stimulus package that DID stop job losses and reversed trends...unless that happened by witchcraft or sorcery?) is stated to save the US economy.  That isn't me saying it....those are the words of economists who understand these things better than I do.
Subscribe to read | Financial Times 

The link provided even provides pretty pictures with trend lines!  Fracking?!?!?  WTF?
How Many Jobs Does Fracking Really Create?

The fracking jobs are a "drop in the bucket" according to the article.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Try again sunshine....it was the ADMINISTRATION'S decision to suspend payments.  They COULD (if their interest was to stabilize markets) continue those payments until resolved.
> 
> By they way, since when has the Trump Administration listened to the courts?  That's a real knee slapper.
> 
> So...to be clear.....TRUMP is the reason health care costs are going up.  Started last year when he decided not to subsidize the HI market and is continuing now.


/-----/ *"They COULD (if their interest was to stabilize markets) continue those payments until resolved. "*  Yeah you wish, then Chuckie Schumer and Nancy Pants Pelosi could screech IMPEACHMENT for defying a court order.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yep...this is believable.  HA!

Although, your blatant bigotry explains your illogical posts.  I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

keep it up--we LOVE Trump!!!
hahahahhahahahahhahah


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Try again sunshine....it was the ADMINISTRATION'S decision to suspend payments.  They COULD (if their interest was to stabilize markets) continue those payments until resolved.
> ...


Not so much....I actually think the 'impeachment' talk is a waste of time.  Trump's stupidity (in terms of policy) should be enough to walk him out of office.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> keep it up--we LOVE Trump!!!
> hahahahhahahahahhahah


But, if your only answer for why is because he hates minorities....that won't last long.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Wrong.  President Obama did not write the bill or create the bill.  He did what no other president has done, and that is to reform health care in America.

Propagandists yelled "Socialism" and the biddable fools all echoed this foolish BIG LIE.  The PPACA was not perfect, but it was not a clusterfuck (such as Trump's tariff policy and The Congress' recent Tax Bill).  Any problems in Obamacare could and can be fixed, except the Republican Party hated to see their benefactors (Hospitals, Instance Companies, LLP practices) provide more and profit less.

For years the R's complained that people needed to be personally responsible.  And yet went people were required to pay for some of the health insurance or be fined, they called that unreasonable & unfair.  Isn't that a rejection of the claim by the conservatives that the poor expect everything free?

Wake up people, the republican party is dishonest to its core.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > keep it up--we LOVE Trump!!!
> ...


what??
he hates minorities ?  please prove that one
I'm waiting


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You'd be amazed at how many times this has happened with my wife's employees. Even had one embezzle a half million bucks.
> Bitch only got two years at club fed.


Seen it happen many times. Blacks play the race card, and companies are too scared of negative publicity, so they pony up the big bucks no matter how flimsy the case.  ...


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


they taxed/fined people for not having healthcare----FK Obama
let's TAX/fine people for not having healthcare--real smart!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...





harmonica said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


See every policy the boob proposes.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You'd be amazed at how many times this has happened with my wife's employees. Even had one embezzle a half million bucks.
> ...


You need to watch different TV shows.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



   I can probably dig up the newspaper article about the embezzlement case but I'm not going to bother because I dont give a shit what you believe.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


wow--that is some awesome proof!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
....so many links and facts


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > One day it will hit all, a medical diagnoses which will change your life. It doesn't matter if you are a con or a democrat or whatever. It doesn't matter what age you are, healthy one day and not the next.  You might be able to continue work, or work part-time or not at all.  Tell me what are you going to do if not old enough for Medicare, which they are working on destroying as well?
> ...



Medicare only pays about 80% of the costs, the rest is left to the patient.  Imagine someone who is in the 80's suffering a chronic illness and having only medicare and Social Security.  Then imagine someone in The Congress who votes to cut the benefits of both, and a President who will sign it.  

You won't have to imagine the Congress or the President, they are in charge now, and the results won't be pretty when our sidewalks are littered with Sr. Ctizens selling pencils to eat.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


RIGHT!  Good one.

Look up the word 'prejudice' means.....unfortunately, that's all too many of you folks stand for.  You base your opinions on what you hear on right wing radio or TV....or the made up banter you read/hear on a message board.  Pathetic.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> You need to watch different TV shows.


Worked for several companies as a mechanical engineer.

Saw lazy blacks game the system many times and collect the money.

It was a common occurrence.   ...


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


more undeniable proof from Frankie


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


When has proof mattered to you people?  I ask this in all sincerity......Trump makes claims that are blatantly false and you keep believing whatever he says?  Proof means nothing to you people.....otherwise, you would've stopped believing Trump when he continued to lie about Obama being born in Kenya.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



  More "facts are racist" bullshit from the left. 
What a surprise.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



  What are these falsehoods and how do they effect me?


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > You need to watch different TV shows.
> ...


So you castigate entire races of people based on the actions of a few?  Again.....look up the word 'prejudice'.  Pathetically narrow minded.....


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


you made the claim he hates minorities 
now either put up or shut up
what's it going to be??


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/-----/ Let's tax and fine people who don't belong to the NRA and own at least two firearms.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Here are a few......
Opinion | President Trump’s Lies, the Definitive List

How do they affect you?!?!  Gee....again, how about Trump passing a tax cut that predominantly benefits the uber wealthy?  Or, how about the nonsense like those kids being separated from their parents at the border are soon-to-be gang members?  How about the fact Trump lies about where most illegal immigration happens?  My God, the list could go on...but, we'd run out of bandwidth.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Consider, if you can:

A person without health insurance will go to the ER at a public hospital (usually) and receive treatment.  This treatment will be paid by the local government's taxpayers.  The taxpayer's money won't go to police services, fire services, school services, road repairs etc.; and taxes will go up as costs to service the poor and those who refuse to buy their own subsidized policy increase.

Then consider this, if every one buys health insurance, and there is a single payer system, the costs for health insurance will go down, since younger healthier people will use less services and paying less for them, and, if the single payer system provides free physical exams for all of us -  cradle to grave - fewer chronic and preventable disease will need to be treated,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



    Funny,i'm doing extremely well under Trumps financial policies.
As far as the rest goes I dont care even if it were true.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> So you castigate entire races of people based on the actions of a few?  Again.....look up the word 'prejudice'.  Pathetically narrow minded.....


One large corporation that I worked for solved the problem by staffing the HR department almost entirely with black people.

The black HR personal didn't believe the bogus accusations of racism by the lazy black workers, and told them to just go back to work or quit.

The end result was the "racism" lawsuits against the company went way down.  ...


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


How about


HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


EXACTLY!  Thank you for admitting just how short sighted you really are.  Seriously, I do appreciate the honesty.  We at least know you're the last person to ask about bigger picture things.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


younger people do not need healthcare, generally speaking
taxes go up no matter what--for many reasons 
so you want younger, healthier people to pay for other people's health insurance?? --FK that


----------



## dblack (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> It is now being reported that our "brilliant" President is manipulating the health insurance markets again and driving up health care costs for everyone.  Remember the good old days when Republicans used to speak AGAINST government intrusion into the markets?!?!?  Well, those days are long gone.  Now....to the new brand of Republican....the government SHOULD manipulate the markets and drive up costs in health care (or in other industries by imposing tariffs).
> 
> It is impossible to tell what Republicans stand for anymore because it changes with the weather.  All they need is a megalomaniac to tell them what to think....flippin' cowards.
> Trump admin temporarily halting some payments under Obamacare program  - CNNPolitics
> ...



I keep seeing this pattern over and over again. Democrats pass laws giving government power over the economy, and then whine about how the Republicans use it. What the hell did they think would happen?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



   What bigger picture?
Explain to me o great one........


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Shows EXACTLY why you don't understand health insurance as it exists today.  You lower costs by spreading risk over larger groups of people....if you only have sick people in insurance pools, it will be impossible to afford.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

dblack said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > It is now being reported that our "brilliant" President is manipulating the health insurance markets again and driving up health care costs for everyone.  Remember the good old days when Republicans used to speak AGAINST government intrusion into the markets?!?!?  Well, those days are long gone.  Now....to the new brand of Republican....the government SHOULD manipulate the markets and drive up costs in health care (or in other industries by imposing tariffs).
> ...


So Democrats are to blame for a Republican President and Republican Congress passing ill-conceived tax law that benefits the rich and raises the budget deficit?!?!?  That's the dumbest god****ed thing I've ever heard.

I sure hope you stretch before twisting into that illogical pretzel you just twisted into....


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Anything that involves you looking outside your own little bubble that affects fellow Americans.....o shallow one.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You must be a Randian, an island unto your self (until you need help)


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


/----/ Great idea. Now make auto insurance mandatory for everyone man, woman and child even if they don't own a car, to lower my insurance rates. Man you libtards are brilliant.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



    Affects them how? 
Giving them a job? Cutting his taxes?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



   I'll never need help that I cant pay for.
There's this thing called personal responsibility.....


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


great--- FORCE people to pay for things they don't need--
sounds like Idi Amin, Pol Pot, Jim Jones, 
that sounds real American ---
how about we make people to pay for crap--??


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Awesome!  Ummmmmm, anyone who owns a car DOES have to pay for insurance.  WHY?  Because they could get into an accident and affect other people.  The difference with health insurance is you never know when you're going to need it.  I did not, for example, know that I was going to have open heart surgery 10 years ago.  Thank God I had insurance or it would've bankrupted me.  NO AMERICAN should be put into a situation where they have to choose between health and bankruptcy.  It isn't only ethically wrong....it is a really stupid way to run a society.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


HUGE difference--with cars, you usually run into someone else
..your personal health usually does not affect others health!!!!
wrong/bad analogy


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


You mean like paying for rich people's tax cuts or a stupid border wall that won't do jack squat along the border?

Sorry sunshine, IMPOSSIBLE to say any given person won't "need" health care.  Ridiculous assertion....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



  Think of it as modern day Darwinism.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


/----/ I said *EVEN IF THEY DON'T OWN A CAR.*  And please don't pretend you don't know the distinction.  BTW, liability insurance is required to cover those who you hurt or whose property you damage while driving. If your car is paid off then Comprehensive is optional.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Again....this shows how little you understand how health insurance pooling works.  Good Christ dude......educate yourself a little bit.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


let's FORCE people that live in the desert to buy boats


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Younger people crash motorcycles, break legs on the ski slopes, tear ACLs playing sports, tear ligaments, get infections, get shot and get STD's and are not immune to heart disease, cancers, and TBI's

Yes, I do want everyone to pay for their health care, and I'd be pleased if we had a single payer system.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Right.....but, other people aren't going to have to pay for your car if you don't have insurance.  Other people WILL have to pay for health procedures if you don't pay for them.  THAT is the big difference.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


/-----/ If by "a single payer system." you mean every single person who wants coverage pays for it themselves, then I agree.


----------



## dblack (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Yes, I do want everyone to pay for their health care, and I'd be pleased if we had a single payer system.



Dr. Trump will see you now ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Off topic, idiot-gram


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

dblack said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I do want everyone to pay for their health care, and I'd be pleased if we had a single payer system.
> ...



What's this ^^^ supposed to mean?


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


Darwinism doesn't including screwing other people to help pay for your reckless behavior.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


/-----/* "Right.....but, other people aren't going to have to pay for your car if you don't have insurance." * THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. THAT'S WHAT I TRIED EXPLAINING TO LIBTARDS who justified mandatory HC insurance to mandated auto insurance.  You can't compare the two.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



If this is a serious question you have no business to post on this topic.


----------



## dblack (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Putting government in charge of health insurance means that, sometimes, your political opponents will be in charge of your health insurance. Does that really seem like a good idea to you?


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

harmonica said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Health care is a necessity.......buying a boat is a choice.  Is this really that difficult to understand, or, are you being purposely obtuse?


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

dblack said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Sorry goober......never once went to the doctor and had him/her ask for my political affiliation?!  God, what a friggin' ridiculous statement.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


/-----/ Like you Libtards, I have every right to post my opinions here even if you don't like them.   My point is Single Payer is a misnomer since it's all taxpayers who pay the bills.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


/----/ Actually forcing FORCE people that live in the desert to buy boats is a great analogy that you can't refute..


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Not a brilliant ^^^ rebuttal.

Those who don't own a car, and will never drive one will still need health insurance, since they will one day need to see a doctor, and never need to see an auto insurance claims adjuster.


----------



## dblack (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Do you read the news? Do you not understand that Trump's efforts to undermine ACA have put millions of people's health care in jeopardy? Single payer would make this even worse. Our health care will be political football every single election - 'scare the seniors' turned up to eleven.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


/------/ *"You mean like paying for rich people's tax cuts or a stupid border wall that won't do jack squat along the border?"   
1.) You don't have to PAY anything to let people keep more of their own money.
2.) The places where walls work - AEI*


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


If your car doesn't function....a mechanic is NOT required to fix your car if you cannot pay for it.  If your body doesn't function....a doctor IS REQUIRED TO FIX YOUR BODY if it doesn't function.  You are comparing two completely different things.......you are choosing to ignore one of the primary reasons why health insurance costs are so high.

Your usage of the word 'libtard' pretty much says it all, however.

By the way, if your kid gets hit by a car (God forbid) and you don't have insurance....my guess is you are still going to go to the hospital even though you don't have insurance.  You're LYING if you say you wouldn't.....or are just a really ****ty parent.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


/-----/ You missed my point.  Libs used the mandatory car insurance analogy to justify the Obozocare mandate. I always said --- LIKE YOU --- it's  a bad analogy.
Andrew Tallman - Is Obamacare Like Mandatory Auto Insurance?
"That’s why I’ve been so shocked at the widespread assertion that a national mandate requiring individuals to carry health insurance is legitimate (and even Constitutional) because we already require everyone to purchase auto insurance. There’s just one small error this idea seems to forget: the federal government does not actually have a law requiring individual drivers to carry such insurance. Only states do."


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



  How exactly am I screwing other people?
By not paying for their health insurance?


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


RIGHT!  The military and wall pay for themselves?!?!  We'll have a bake sale.

You contradict yourself within your own post.....nice job Cletus.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


By sticking those of us with insurance your health insurance bill...without contributing to it yourself.  That makes you a freeloader.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You mean your point that made no sense?  It was a stupid point then.....even more stupid here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



   I have very good insurance,thanks for caring though.


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


you are so smart
here's my proof:




















.........


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Which, again, means absolutely nothing in the context of this conversation.  TRY to look past your own narrow world for once in your life.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


/----/ Freeloader should pay their own way.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Great bumper sticker......awful policy given it doesn't work that way.  I'll talk to my dog.....he has a better chance of understanding.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



  You're missing my point.
It's not my problem if you cant provide healthcare for yourself or your family,thats on you.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yes there is, and there is also a thing called charity.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



   Oh I'm good with charity.
As long as I get to decide who I feel charitable towards.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No...I get your point.  Your point is just wrong because it doesn't work that way.  If it truly did.....you would never be able to afford health insurance.

Sorry, you're simply wrong.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



     I pay for my health insurance as do millions of other Americans.
    We're in it together. Bums living on my tax dollars? Not so much.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

dblack said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Well, you make a point using Trump as an example. But a single payer system does not necessarily mean it will be part of the political system.

Diagnosis will remain the province of MD's who are already licensed by state governments, and not beholden to any party or individual for the license to practice; though some doctors are employed by local, state and federal governments, many more are in private practice or in an LLP.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You're not, it's when you have a heart attack or get hit by a car and don't have health insurance We he People pay for your care.

It's when your health insurance policy has a limit, and you've reached that limit that you begin to use taxpayer money.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



  Well lets see now.
I've had my hip replaced,cancer surgery and back surgery over the last five years.
   Had no problems paying for any of it so you can leave me out of the using tax payer money bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Nobody's living on your tax dollars.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 8, 2018)

Almost everyone I know has at least one professional in the family that has employer sponsored heath care.
Are all the Liberals here just hanging out on a corner?


----------



## dblack (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Putting government in charge of health insurance means that, sometimes, your political opponents will be in charge of your health insurance. Does that really seem like a good idea to you?
> ...



I'll copy my response to Frank the Tank on the same topic: "Do you read the news? Do you not understand that Trump's efforts to undermine ACA have put millions of people's health care in jeopardy? Single payer would make this even worse. Our health care will be political a football every single election - 'scare the seniors' turned up to eleven."

Every election will be another tiresome referendum on health care. The Republicans will use state control over health insurance to limit abortions. Democrats will use it for arm-twisting re: whatever nanny-state agenda they have at the moment. And everybody and their brother will be lobbying to get their piece of the pie.

It seems we might agree that politics is ugly business. And I don't understand the urge to turn every single social problem into a political issue.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

IM2 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...



  Bullshit.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frank the Tank said:
> ...


/-----/ Smart people used to buy catastrophic insurance real cheap to cover those rare emergencies. They paid for routine HC out of pocket which in many cases was cheaper than buying a policy. But that's smart people and wouldn't apply to leeches and freeloaders.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  Yep...
We have a healthcare savings plan that covers all deductibles.
    And what you dont use gets rolled over into the next year.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 8, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Goody good for you.  I have a plane which goes from SF to NYC in 45 minutes, a dog which picks up her own poop and a house which never needs painting.  Isn't the Internet grand!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 8, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



     Damn!
I just got the house painted a month ago when apparently I didnt need to.
    Oh....just because you have a shit eating dog doesnt mean the rest of us do.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Sorry....away for a while.

This brilliant 'plan' of yours is one of the reasons why health care is so expensive the way it is now.  This 'plan' of yours is what led to people becoming bankrupt AND one of the main reasons health care is such a huge issue for employers and in general.  

Regardless...even in your system, insurance will be based on risk and payout.  The reason why this supposed 'catastrophic insurance' is cheaper is because they don't pay anything out (or a minute amount in respect to what they take in).  Your 'plan' will cause prices to skyrocket far more than what they are now AND also leads to people NOT treating very manageable illnesses until they are really expensive to take care of.

Bottom line is you cannot treat health care like another commodity....because it isn't.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


By the way....the sheer irony in this "debate" is that Obamacare actually is the more 'conservative' (small 'c'...not a capital 'C') approach because it actually uses different mechanisms to control health care costs.  Your plan (or anything put forth by Republicans or Trump) are far more reckless and do absolutely nothing to control costs long term.  There is a reason why the framework for Obamacare actually originated from Republicans in the 90's......it was then called a "free market" approach to health care as a counter to a single payer system.

Everything you believe now is just political gobbledygook......you'd much rather look for funny memes rather than discuss the actual issue at hand.

God bless America?


----------



## sparky (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Frank the Tank (Jul 9, 2018)

sparky said:


>


Great post.....but, to these people it simply doesn't matter.  I mean, my God, we spent several hours trying to explain how health care works to a few of these people yesterday and they REFUSE to listen.  I am not being hyperbolic when I say the new version of Republican is no different than a cult....I've never seen a mass of people continue to argue the illogical viewpoint of things; just because that is what their leaders tell them to believe.  

It's sad and scary for our country.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


/——/ Yeah that’s why it flopped miserably. We need free markets and tort reform.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


/——/ Yes, anyone who disagrees with you is illogical. No other possible explanation.


----------



## sparky (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## sparky (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> No other possible explanation.



You've the floor , 'splain your man's actions....




~S~


----------



## deanrd (Jul 9, 2018)

Frank the Tank said:


> It is now being reported that our "brilliant" President is manipulating the health insurance markets again and driving up health care costs for everyone.  Remember the good old days when Republicans used to speak AGAINST government intrusion into the markets?!?!?  Well, those days are long gone.  Now....to the new brand of Republican....the government SHOULD manipulate the markets and drive up costs in health care (or in other industries by imposing tariffs).
> 
> It is impossible to tell what Republicans stand for anymore because it changes with the weather.  All they need is a megalomaniac to tell them what to think....flippin' cowards.
> Trump admin temporarily halting some payments under Obamacare program  - CNNPolitics
> ...








If giving money to the rich didn't work, the only  thing you CAN do is give them more money.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



You're one of those who won't read anything which contradicts the narrative you've been fed and considered it rationally.  That's what the R's exploit, for they support profit over people.


----------



## dblack (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Frank the Tank said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Everyone who supported killing the PPACA either profits from the old ways or believes the emotional argument proffered by those who do.  That is why you believe what you do; in fact, most of those who supported the PPACA used logical arguments, and most of those who did not appealed to emotions:

*According to Aristotle, there are three primary types of appeals:*

Logos: A logical appeal. Also known as an evidential appeal.
Pathos: An appeal to the audience's emotions.
Ethos: Moral expertise and knowledge.
Logos and Ethos were argued by the supporters of health care reform; pathos was the method used by those who did not support the effort to improve health care in America.


----------



## dblack (Jul 9, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Everyone who supported killing the PPACA either profits from the old ways or believes the emotional argument proffered by those who do.



Or they don't want to see their family's health care at the mercy of miscreants like Trump.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 9, 2018)

dblack said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone who supported killing the PPACA either profits from the old ways or believes the emotional argument proffered by those who do.
> ...



Okay, I get it, that is your rejection of a single payer system and the PPACA because you distrust government.  Sarah Palin's argument that the government would create death panels seems absurd in a democratic republic which has a non violent revolution every two years (i.e. an election).

So, that said, what is your solution to health care in America?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

sparky said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > No other possible explanation.
> ...


/-----/ Maybe if the RINOs and democRATs cooperated with the president, he'd get something done on HC.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 9, 2018)

sparky said:


>


/----/  Have you ever heard of the Congress and their role in fixing Obozcare's screw ups?  That is where you should focus your venom.


----------



## dblack (Jul 9, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



No, you don't get it. This isn't about trusting government. It's about mandating conformity. There's no need for it. There's no need to make health care a political concern. I don't want every election to be referendum on whether or not grandma lives or dies. This is not the kind of thing we should be deciding with government.



> So, that said, what is your solution to health care in America?



I could go on and on, and have, all over this message board. But I'm always tempted to simply say "none of your business" to this kind of question, because to even ask it misses the point. I don't want government meddling in health care at all. I don't want matters of personal health and well being to depend on a fucking election.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 9, 2018)

dblack said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...



Matters of health and well being are dependent on elections, no matter what you hope or think.  From water born illness to infectious disease government has the duty to promote the general welfare.


----------



## sparky (Jul 9, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ Have you ever heard of the Congress and their role in fixing Obozcare's screw ups? That is where you should focus your venom.



Oh , you must mean the *Republican *Senate & *Republican* House ,that fell into the hands of a *Repbulican* potus

who _still_ can't do what he said he'd do

yeah, if i were a* Republican *voter, i'd sure as h*ll be full of venom


----------



## dblack (Jul 9, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > ...I don't want every election to be referendum on whether or not grandma lives or dies. This is not the kind of thing we should be deciding with government.
> ...



The question is whether we want to go whole-hog or keep in minimal.

I wonder, how much would be too much for you? Is there any limit you'd set on government mandates concerning your personal affairs? Clearly you're ok with them controlling the purse strings on your health care. What about food? Should we have single-payer grocery service? You know, in the name of dealing with childhood hunger and what not?


----------



## sparky (Jul 9, 2018)

What about.......

Media

Marraige

Driving 

Hunting

Flying

Procreating

The list of Gub'Mit regulatory oversight goes on
so what if HC is on the list

~S~


----------



## dblack (Jul 9, 2018)

sparky said:


> What about.......
> 
> Media
> 
> ...



Submit?

Nope. Minorities shouldn't be subject to the whim of majority rule at every. single. turn. That may be a wet dream for socialists, but it's a nightmare for the rest of us.


----------

